# Hi there



## Oggie2620 (Apr 20, 2010)

Have been on some of the other forums for some time but have just found you so thought I better add you to the list and introduce myself. I have always been interested in history but now I have a specific point to aim at. I found the grave of a New Zealander in my local churchyard and since the nearest WW2 airfield is a few miles away ending up researching the young man Sgt Edgar Harvey and his crew. I have met his niece now which has enlightened us both somewhat. Since then I have become involved in both UK and NZ 75 (NZ) Sqn Assns and have just recently been to the NZ reunion. Iam reading lots about bomber command and New Zealanders and want to learn more (and more and more). 

I am a serving member of the RAF based at RAF Honington and though I am a supplier I am currently working with the RAF Regiment Trainee Gunners.

Dee


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 20, 2010)

Welcome to our home. Hope you fine everything interesting and enjoy yourself here.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## imalko (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello and welcome from 'up North'.


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 20, 2010)

welcome oggie. you found a nice place to hang out..enjoy


----------



## Geedee (Apr 20, 2010)

Oggie2620 said:


> I am a supplier. Dee



Hi Dee and welcome aboard. 

You may have heard of MMiT ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 20, 2010)

Very cool, welcome aboard Dee!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2010)

G'day mate welcome to the forum!


----------



## A4K (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome Dee from one of the kiwi contingent! 

Evan


----------



## Njaco (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Dee!!


----------



## magnu (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Oggie2620 (Apr 22, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Welcome to our home. Hope you fine everything interesting and enjoy yourself here.



I was lucky enough to be at RAF Bruggen RAF Wildenrath with my dad (who was in the RAF) so your home country is great too!


----------



## Oggie2620 (Apr 22, 2010)

A4K said:


> Welcome Dee from one of the kiwi contingent!
> 
> Evan



Evan I have a pic on my phone of a Kahu A4 as the background. They are good looking a/c.

Bring back the Kiwi fighter sqns and 75 (NZ) Sqn especially!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2010)

Oggie2620 said:


> I was lucky enough to be at RAF Bruggen RAF Wildenrath with my dad (who was in the RAF) so your home country is great too!



I am actually an American. I just live in Germany. I was stationed here in the US Army and my wife is German.


----------



## A4K (Apr 22, 2010)

Oggie2620 said:


> Evan I have a pic on my phone of a Kahu A4 as the background. They are good looking a/c.
> 
> Bring back the Kiwi fighter sqns and 75 (NZ) Sqn especially!



I wish they would, but unless somebody decides they REALLY want to invade the country, it's not gonna happen...(I'm ex-RNZAF myself, btw)

Re the 'Squawk', not sure if you know, but the Kahu (Maori for Australasian Harrier Hawk) name relates to the avionics upgrades of 1986. The 'K' in the A-4K/ TA-4K designation most likely reperesents 'Kiwi'..(Our Orions are also P-3K's)

Evan


----------



## Oggie2620 (Apr 23, 2010)

A4K said:


> I wish they would, but unless somebody decides they REALLY want to invade the country, it's not gonna happen...(I'm ex-RNZAF myself, btw)
> 
> Re the 'Squawk', not sure if you know, but the Kahu (Maori for Australasian Harrier Hawk) name relates to the avionics upgrades of 1986. The 'K' in the A-4K/ TA-4K designation most likely reperesents 'Kiwi'..(Our Orions are also P-3K's)
> 
> Evan



Yes Sgt Glen Turner RNZAF Arms Tech of the 75 (NZ) Sqn Assn has inducted me in the difference and very nice they are too.... Were you at Ohakea? He is still there. You can find him on Commonwealth Forces of WW2 if you want to contact him or I can get him to contact you. I am sure you would be welcome at 75s Reunion in Christchurch 2012 even if you arent a 75er....

Dee


----------



## Oggie2620 (Jun 1, 2010)

Just to let you all know that I have added some photos on photobucket in the following 3 folders (2 of which I created):
156 Sqn
75 Sqn
New Zealand photos.
Some of my recent ones but there will be others!
Dee


----------



## A4K (Jun 5, 2010)

G'day mate!

Please excuse the..um.."slight" delay, not round so much these days! Thanks for the offer on the contact too, might be good to catch up with someone still in the service.

I wasn't at Ohakea myself, though would love to have progressed enough to do so. I was based at RNZAF Woodbourne and Wigram, before Defence cuts nipped my training and dream career in the bud... very sad at the time, but I've lived an interesting life since then, so can't complain I guess. Funny to think though I would be in my last year of active service now, had I been able to stay in...

Will check out those pics when I can too - cheers!

Evan


----------

